# update on Zarita



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Hello all: Zarita went into the vet for a check on her ear---a very tiny infection/irritation was found. Have ear drops. Then she listened to her heart. Yegods!!! Her heart rate was 230!!! Here at home its about 150+ I can't count that fast! Her respirations are about 40. Vet wanted to increase the lasix to one half a pill every day. She really couldn't hear any fluid in the lungs because of the heart rate. She is NOT having problems breathing though and I hate to give her meds that she may need later. Oh well, I'll just have to see. Good thoughts are needed. Thanks.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Sending prayers


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

my thoughts are with you and Zarita, sorry to hear this and I hope she gets well soon im happy that she is breathing easily though this is a relief.


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Sending good thoughts and prayers.


----------

